# Jon, how have your new & used BMW



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

sales been lately. Anymore decrease or are things starting to turn around? Just curious. My salesman and I were talking yesterday about how my cars they sold last month. They had a pretty good month.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Sean said:


> *sales been lately. Anymore decrease or are things starting to turn around? Just curious. My salesman and I were talking yesterday about how my cars they sold last month. They had a pretty good month. *


Hey Sean,

August (and practically every month before that) was a record,
however September and October were a bit anemic...

October we had serious supply/availability issues, though,
that were largely to blame...

Things seem to be back on track this month!


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Good deal! :thumbup: Do you have a wait list for the Z4?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Sean said:


> *Good deal! :thumbup: Do you have a wait list for the Z4? *


We do....

Not too huge, though....

Ready for a Cutter Delivery Sean?

Hey, do you remember all of our monday night
chat sessions 3 years ago???

Who's your buddy?

:bigpimp:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> We do....
> 
> ...


If I was in the market it would be a serious consideration. 
I'd love a trip to Cali.

I sure do. It feels a lot longer than that, way back in the .org days. Apparently I'm no longer Welcome there for some mysterious reason. 

You are! You da man! :thumbup:


----------

